# Alguien tiene tutoriales para Xilinx?



## bugmenote (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola, necesitaria algun tutorial para introducirme en el funcionamiento de Xilinx para programar en vhdl.

Muchas gracias


----------



## yukardo (Mar 12, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/curso-iniciarse-fpgas-17749/

aqui yo coloque un manual para comenzar con el ISEWeb Pack 10.1


----------

